
Pybind11 v2.0.0 released - wjakob
https://github.com/pybind/pybind11/tree/v2.0
======
wjakob
The latest release wraps up ~5 months of work and includes support for PyPy,
multiple inheritance, and extensive C++ bindings for NumPy arrays.

A detailed changelog is available here:
[http://pybind11.readthedocs.io/en/stable/changelog.html](http://pybind11.readthedocs.io/en/stable/changelog.html)

